# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Sunbelt Antivirus (Future Product)

## Ultima Weapon

I hear sunlelt will release a antivirus soon. Its vipre suspicious detection method is quite effective when I check virus total. :Smiley:

----------


## Sjoeii

They have been working on this for quite some time now.

----------


## Ultima Weapon

A new antivirus from Sunbelt an owner of Kerio Firewall and a creator of Sunbelt Antispyware (CounterSpy). Both products recieved quite a lot of awards  

Check it out. It stil in beta.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Vipre.shtml

----------

